# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  How hard is it to deal with large snakes?

## Jay_Bunny

My fiance and I have been toying with the idea of getting a larger snake years down the road so I was wondering if anyone could give us any insight to what its like to care for these giant snakes.

----------


## CeraDigital

In all reality, it is what you make of it. I'm not going to lie, or make it seem like a cake walk. Caring for these animals is a somewhat difficult task when first starting out with them....but after a while, you get somewhat used to what needs done, and what there is to do, and things become a little more relaxed. The most important thing to remember is to give giants the respect they demand and deserve; whether it be a Burmese Python, a Retic, or African Rock. Never drop your gaurd! Your calmest snake could turn on you as quickly as an aggressive one would! Anything could set them off....scent in the air, quick movement, sudden environmental changes... Just be aware of what your snake is doing, how its moving, and how its reacting. I hope this helps!

Andrew

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Thanks for the reply. Would it be a good idea to gradually go up in size as far as snakes? Right now the largest snake we have will only grow to 4 or 5 feet long. So would it be a good get species of increasing size to get used to the demands of a large snake?

----------


## CeraDigital

I don't think of it as a good idea. No species compares with one another...

Personally, just study up on which snake you'd like, do your homework, and prepare. Try and get some hands on with the species before buying it...and then when your ready, go out and pick the one you want..

----------


## TheresaBearden

I agree with Andrew 100%-never ever let your guard down-they can become aggressive-I would definitely try and find someone who has larger snakes and see what you think. You can get to know your snake but you never truly know what they're going to do. Remember-they will be eating rabbits and larger meals(we just went through 98 lbs. of rabbit today), their feces is sooooo much bigger and you will need larger housing for them. Our largest at 17 feet was only 22 inches when we bought her 7 years ago-burms grow fast. 
If you're ever in the Charleston area send me a message you can come check out our facility.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I'd love to but I almost never get out of Richmond.  :Very Happy:  That is what I  am mostly worried about. The fact that these snakes are unpredictable. I mean, its one thing if a corn snake or a ball python bites you, but I've seen how fast and how hard they can wrap around you. I'm a small person, so maybe big snakes are a little out of my league. I must say though, they are beautiful. I'll do a little more research and see what I can find. 

I know burms and retics get big but are there any smaller species? I once had a red-tailed boa as a kid (was technically my fathers) but I helped out in feedings. We only had her as a baby and had to find a new home for her before she reached full size (we had to move in with my grandmother and at the time snakes were an absolute no)

----------


## 8b8ll

Well you've got some goods things going for you.

One you have a partner in crime (your fiance) who can help you deal with a big snake in case something were to go wrong, and could def. make cleaning up pee/poo seem a lot easier.

Two you have an opened mind and have herp experience. 

I say if you feel in your hear you are ready then go for it. I did and was very happy I made the choice.

Just a suggestion....I would start off with a younger burm/retic/afrock. That way you don't have an angry 10-12 foot snake mailed to you and are overwhelmed. This way you can also grow with it and make mistakes with a 3-4 foot burm/retic/afrock that could be very costly if it were a full grow snake. Also growing with a younger snake will help to ensure that you know the snakes personality better than anyone, and have a better chance of it being a "tame" adult.

Just my .02 

Good luck!!


Mike

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Thanks for the input. I did talk to my fiance about if we ever got a large snake that neither of us would handle or interact with the snake in any way alone. There would always have to be the two of us present. Well I don't think we'll be getting anything very big right now as A. We don't have enough experience with large snakes. B. We don't have the space. and C. We don't have the money. So we will probably wait until we get a house in a few years. That will give us enough time to go out and actually experience large snakes before deciding to get one. Not to mention we'll have more room. My fiance has already promised that when we get a house, it will have a basement, so that I can have my snake room.  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## JoshJP7

I personally dont see the point in owning a large snake... I dont want to offend anyone with a large snake bc thats your own business but to see the power of a small ball and just imagin that times like 30 and thats a retic/burm/rock... I would even want something more than my female fiance around to help you as well... Trying to move a 100lb snake is not easy and if something goes wrong no offense but its going to take a lot more than a girl to help get the snake off... my honest opinion is go with a rtb... still dangerouse and getting pretty big but still managable.... 

For those who do own big snakes... props to you guys... I saw a retic at the toronto zoo and the guy said it was 16-18ft and eats rabbits and this snake was huuuuge... Couldnt imagine what that thing could do to a human... On National Geographic channel i watched a show on anacondas and they showed how they have the ability to exert 2900lbs of pressure on an animal during an attack.... thats as much as a full sized school bus!... impressive... and scary.

----------


## Brimstone111888

I kind of agree with you Josh. Big snakes just aren't for some people. The ability to kill you at any moment kind of turns me off. My girlfriend could never help me with a huge snake. She is like 5' and not very strong. Im not to sure if I will ever own big snakes, but I definitely love looking at them and admiring them. 

Props to all of you who take care of giants.

----------


## SatanicIntention

I would go with a Common boa(BCI) or a Super Dwarf Reticulated. My female boa is about 3 years old and is 8ft and 25lbs. She's a handful of muscle and when she wants to go somewhere, she'll go. 

Super Dwarf retics are nice because they still have the Retic personality, but not the size. They get maybe 5-8ft(right?) and are long and lanky, not as girthy as a boa. 

So.. You don't necessarily HAVE to get a full grown Afrock, Burmese, Reticulated, etc. There are tons of other species of larger snakes, that don't get AS large. 

Look in to Morelia, Liasis species. They get "robust" but not exceedingly large where they would take up half of a bedroom  :Smile:

----------


## python.princess

> I would even want something more than my female fiance around to help you as well... Trying to move a 100lb snake is not easy and if something goes wrong no offense but its going to take a lot more than a girl to help get the snake off...



what does it matter the sex if she's physically fit? yes, it's a fact that men are usually stronger than women but have you met his fiance? do you know that she's a hundred pounds and really weak? if the two of them feel that they can handle this snake together, with confidence, does it matter that she's female?

----------


## TheresaBearden

I agree with python princess-it doesn't matter if she is a female or not as long as she knows how to get the snake off if it bites. My husband does handle our burms once they hit 12 to 13 feet and I do help but if you know what you're doing then gender should not make a difference. 
We love keeping the large snakes-they are lots of work, they do eat-ALOT, they do take up large quanities of room, but we love them.

----------


## ffollett

Our largest is our albino burm who is around 10 ft now. We also have 2 other burms and two retics. My wife if fully capable of helping me with the snakes and would have no problem with the 10 ft female by herself. She will actually sit with the large snakes by herself while I clean out the cages.

Saying that a female is not capable of handling a large snake is stupid. I know for a fact that burmmamma handles large burms all the time with and without her husband and would be capable of helping her husband if something did go wrong. It isn't a matter of strength it is a matter of knowing how to get a snake to let go.

----------


## Brimstone111888

I'm just curious how do you get a snake off? What would you do if it bites and constricts? I am just curious.

----------


## 8b8ll

> I agree with python princess-it doesn't matter if she is a female or not as long as she knows how to get the snake off if it bites. My husband does handle our burms once they hit 12 to 13 feet and I do help but if you know what you're doing then gender should not make a difference. 
> We love keeping the large snakes-they are lots of work, they do eat-ALOT, they do take up large quanities of room, but we love them.



Agreed.  :Very Happy: 


Mike

----------


## python.princess

<----- feelin the love! and here i thought i was just being oversensitive again...

----------


## Jay_Bunny

My fiance is probably more capable of handling large snakes than I am. I am only 5' though I have some weight to throw around.  :Very Happy:  My fiance is 5'8. I don't think it matters what sex you are. 

I would love to have some of the smaller species, like a red-tail or something. Big snakes are out of my league but maybe in the far future we might be ready for one. Who knows. I'm glad so many people have replied. Its nice to hear about what its really like with the big species. For now, I am content with my ball pythons and colubrids.  :Very Happy:

----------


## TheresaBearden

> I'm just curious how do you get a snake off? What would you do if it bites and constricts? I am just curious.


warm water to start-my husband has drug a big burm from the snake room to the bathtub(too big for pitcher of water)-and we have pored warm water from a pitcher we keep in the room. then if that does not work a spray of Listerine in the face will work almost everytime. last resort would be alcohol or liquor. I am not trying to scare someone who wants a large snake but bites do happen-we have had a couple of bites but nothing major and we have never injured one of our burms in getting them to let go.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

You have the risk of bites no matter what you keep. I recieved my first bite from my corn snake a few weeks ago and just yesterday I got bit by a ball python hatchling. I was startled at first but now its not a big deal. I've gotten over the shock of a bite from a small snake. Now a bite from a bigger snake is a whole other story, though there is a first time for everything.

I'm really starting to lean towards red-tailed boas or some of the smaller python species that are still bigger than a ball python.

----------


## ffollett

My worst so far has been from a 6 ft female boa. I had a near miss with my burm but both cases were my fault.
For the most part most of the bites I have taken it was a bite and release. They were either an oops thought you were food and aren't or a leave me the hell alone defensive bite. For the ones that have held on the ride all the things that burmmamma listed work fine. It can also be a simple as using a pencil  If you roll a pencil along the bite it will remove their teeth without damaging them.

----------


## JoshJP7

You can say size has nothing to do with it but i think thats kind of a silly statement to make... All i was pointing out is that males are typically bigger than females. If a 10+ft snake has a hold on me do i want my 120lb gf who can lift anything more than 50lbs helping me or my 200lb guy friend who can bench 250lbs? Someone stated that it doesnt matter how big its how smart... yes this is correct to a certain extent... I feel your chances of getting the snake off without having to harm you or the snake would be more plausable with another guy. A girl could dump some water on the snake... bend its tail back... chop its head off whatever but i dont see her grabbing the snake and getting it off... I dunno what any of the females look like on this forum so im assuming they arnt arnold schwartschnegger(sp) as a female. A 200lb guy prolly wouldnt do much either bc these animals are way too poweful for humans to over strength but I personally would feel more comfortable with another guy. I never said a female couldnt handle a snake that large but you should have others around you to help in case. Ive seen snake attacks where an anaconda had a guys arm and like 6 guys couldnt get the snake off for like 45 mins so either way you still need to know your stuff around large snakes. Im not trying to be sexist or anything just simply pointing out males a typically stronger than females. I dont think anyone can really argue that fact. In the end you should have more than 2 people for any snake that large.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

My fiance is far from a 120lb girl. I can understand where you are coming from. Statistically females are smaller than males. If I ever do get into the larger species like burms or retics, I would probably start working out.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ffollett

I still don't think it would matter. I am a pretty big guy and strong but I don't care how strong you are a 20+ foot snake is always going to win a battle of strength. 
It will always be a matter of brains over brawn.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I think of a big snake kind of like a big dog. If it bites you and you start pulling, its only going to sink its teeth in more.

----------


## Ben_Renick

I'll just throw in a little here, mainly because Cadster helps out a lot with me.  :Good Job: 

In all honesty, girl or guy, a large snake is going to be overpowering.  Now I'm not trying to give girls too much credit here, but you'd be amazed what a girl could pull off of you if she really wanted to and knew what she was doing.  Granted if an 18' snake is constricting you, she'll need to use something else besides just strength, but so would a guy (of any size/weight in most cases).

Cady has pulled numerous snakes off of me, although I've only been constricted by snakes up to 8' (and plan on keeping it at that), I've gotten tagged up to 14'.

JoshJP7, if you are talking about the Anaconda video with the soldiers, it did take quite a few guys, but they had no clue on how to pull that thing off...  They started grabbing it in the front of the face.  :Confused:  

If you are going to handle large snakes, make sure the people around you know what to do just in case, better to have that than just a group of people.  :Good Job: 

Just throwing .02 in for kicks.  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Thats a beautiful snake by the way. I think that my fiance and I would do fine with snakes under 10'. Anything larger, we would probably have someone else there. We don't plan on getting anything other than ball pythons for the next few years so we have plenty of time to read, research, and interact one on one with big snakes long before ever deciding to get one.

----------


## JoshJP7

Ben - I was talking about those soldiers... How dumb were they sticking their hands in the snakes mouth! Its crazy how much their lower lip/jaw area can stretch... Like you guys all said... doesnt matter the size bc theyll always win the strength battle... Thats an awesome looking snake... I just prefer to view them over the comp or with a piece of glass separating us  :Smile:

----------


## cassandra

Ben, I love your pictures of your snakes and Cady...she always looks like she's having a blast!

I'm chime in and agree. I think the two major things are one, giants aren't for everyone and you've GOT to prepared before getting one for what keeping a giant entails and two, you must respect the animal.

We love our big boy. =) (and yes, I do love cleaning up his pee, which happens A LOT)

----------


## Jay_Bunny

So what exactly do you have to prepare for when keeping a snake so big, other than big bites, big poops, big food, and lots of muscle? I know they require more space. What is a good sized enclosure for something over 10'? Do they require hides?

----------


## ffollett

> So what exactly do you have to prepare for when keeping a snake so big, other than big bites, big poops, big food, and lots of muscle? I know they require more space. What is a good sized enclosure for something over 10'? Do they require hides?


You can buy 8ft enclosures for larger snakes, which will work for snakes up to pretty much 15-16 ft long. A friend of ours has an enclosure he built for his 14ft female retic that someone could sleep in and gives zoo's a run for their money.

----------


## 8b8ll

> You can buy 8ft enclosures for larger snakes, which will work for snakes up to pretty much 15-16 ft long. A friend of ours has an enclosure he built for his 14ft female retic that someone could sleep in and gives zoo's a run for their money.


Talking about...The Man....The Myth....The Legend....The Snake Guru!

If you are Brad rocks. And you are 100% right about his enclosure.


Mike

----------


## ffollett

LOL hey man. You know I am.

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

Since we're talking about getting constricted, can some of the more experienced folk talk about the actual technique in unwrapping one? 

The only thing I've heard is that you should unwind from the tail... I would think that you could overpower the individual sections, but as you start unwrapping do they start coiling on the new person?

----------


## bearhart

I would personally work myself up to it.

Carpets are really cool and some of them get up into the 8 - 10' range.  Mine is just shy of 6' and I got him as an adult.  I can tell you that handling him took a while to master.  It's nothing like handling a BP.

----------


## CeraDigital

> Since we're talking about getting constricted, can some of the more experienced folk talk about the actual technique in unwrapping one? 
> 
> The only thing I've heard is that you should unwind from the tail... I would think that you could overpower the individual sections, but as you start unwrapping do they start coiling on the new person?


If it does happen, start right before the tail begins...towards the cloaca, or base of the tail. Don't grab from the actual tail. Start unwinding, slowly but deliberately. If you start head first, all your going to do is find out that the snake is *much* stronger than you. The Snake may yank, or pull its tail from your hand, and tighten its grip. This is why its important to have a second hand on the scene, if it is a larger animal. If the animal ceases to let its grip go, then go ahead with another method. Try running water, liqour, rubbing alcohol cut with water (10/90 Alcohol to water ratio) etc. 

Just remember, that when it all boils down to it....safety is top priority and concern with giant keepers. What happens to use, when keeping our animals, kind of trickles down, and effects the hobby. If we were to get seriously injured, or killed...it could effect the ownership of giant Boids, and Monitors in our area, or even state...

----------


## bearhart

Yea, snake news is very sensationalist.  Remember that thing in Houston a while back with people freaking out because a bunch of baby BP's got loose?  They really go to town when it comes to giants.

----------


## python.princess

> Yea, snake news is very sensationalist.  Remember that thing in Houston a while back with people freaking out because a bunch of baby BP's got loose?  They really go to town when it comes to giants.


ugh! don't remind me! that keeper shouldn't be allowed to keep snakes! but the interview with the old lady down the street was hilarious! :Razz:

----------


## bearhart

lol yea for somebody that clearly knew very little about snakes she was very sure of herself when she was telling the camera how they can eat dogs and small children.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> I personally dont see the point in owning a large snake... I dont want to offend anyone with a large snake bc thats your own business but to see the power of a small ball and just imagin that times like 30 and thats a retic/burm/rock... I would even want something more than my female fiance around to help you as well... Trying to move a 100lb snake is not easy and if something goes wrong no offense but its going to take a lot more than a girl to help get the snake off... my honest opinion is go with a rtb... still dangerouse and getting pretty big but still managable.... 
> 
> For those who do own big snakes... props to you guys... I saw a retic at the toronto zoo and the guy said it was 16-18ft and eats rabbits and this snake was huuuuge... Couldnt imagine what that thing could do to a human... On National Geographic channel i watched a show on anacondas and they showed how they have the ability to exert 2900lbs of pressure on an animal during an attack.... thats as much as a full sized school bus!... impressive... and scary.


Um.... did you see the youtube video of 4 guys trying to get an anaconda's mouth off of one guy.  Here it is if not:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P5S217F0cw

I know a green anaconda is a lot larger than a Burmese, but still, you get the idea.

No offense to YOU, but I wouldn't trust two professional body guards to get a mad Burm off of me.  So your comment about your "female fiancee" is equally true in reverse.  The same goes for the other poster who comments on his girlfriend's ability to help him.  The only thing that might help anyway is a bottle of alcohol to get the giant to release.  So alcohol can be good afterall!   :Razz: 

But I still think that an experienced handler who has a love for Burms should go for it.  I wish I had the space/courage/money to do it myself.

One more thing, school buses weight a lot more than 2,900 lbs.  Of course, I still wouldn't want a large python squeezing me!  But here are some school bus facts for you:
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_d...hool_bus_weigh
http://www.stnonline.com/stn/faq/schoolbustypes.htm

Now, back to the original OP, sounds like you are on the right path of research, etc.  Kudos to you and good luck.  I am sure you will do what is right for you.  I am jealous!   :Smile:

----------


## K80tik

when constricted by a giant, i try and tickle their bellys or lick them crazy!  :Razz:  j/k............ i always keep a bottle of gray goose by the tank. ya know the small ones that are like 2 bucks and are equal to 1 shot.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Does alcohol work better than trying to get the snake off by force? I have heard to spray the animal in the face with the alcohol. Now, how concentrated is too much? Would alcohol that is ok to drink work well? I have only been bitten by small snakes so far. A half grown corn and two baby balls, so something that large would definatly be an experience. I have been bitten by a rottweiler though. 

I don't think either of us could a snake that large off of either of us by force, so would alcohol be the best solution in a case of being bitten or constricted?

----------


## JoshJP7

Ight so I was a little off with the bus fact haha... well i was off but not off... more of mixed up... the car was 2,000lbs ... the bus is 9,000... Heres the video I saw...

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/821280...orce_at_90psi/

----------


## CeraDigital

> Does alcohol work better than trying to get the snake off by force? I have heard to spray the animal in the face with the alcohol. Now, how concentrated is too much? Would alcohol that is ok to drink work well? I have only been bitten by small snakes so far. A half grown corn and two baby balls, so something that large would definatly be an experience. I have been bitten by a rottweiler though. 
> 
> I don't think either of us could a snake that large off of either of us by force, so would alcohol be the best solution in a case of being bitten or constricted?


You don't spray it in their face at all. You tilt their head, so as they're facing downwards (so they don't swallow any); then pour a small amount into their mouth. This irritates their mouth and throat, and causes them to let go. It irritates their throat on about the same level it does ours. It burns and tingles slightly...

Whiskey, Vodka, Rum, etc. They all work. This would be something to keep by. Even if you never use it....safety first.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Ight so I was a little off with the bus fact haha... well i was off but not off... more of mixed up... the car was 2,000lbs ... the bus is 9,000...


Fine.  But the point I was mostly making, as did others, is that strength and gender are irrelevant.  Education and safety are what matters.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Thanks for clearing that up. So basically you just keep a small bottle of alcohol (like those little sample bottles) around for an event like that. Is there any chance the snake will not let go, or will the alcohol work everytime?

----------


## Dr_Gonz0

> what does it matter the sex if she's physically fit? yes, it's a fact that men are usually stronger than women but have you met his fiance? do you know that she's a hundred pounds and really weak? if the two of them feel that they can handle this snake together, with confidence, does it matter that she's female?


 Fit nothing, these snakes in my opinion need at least 4 people to handle. If it decides to throw a coil on you, one person is not going to make a difference, man or woman.

 Here is a pic of my gf and i with a friend of mine's burm. 





She is 17 feet and 210 lbs.. It took 5 of us to hold her up, and that was with her docile and friendly. Even with 5 of us though, if she decided to throw a hissy fit, there is little we could do. I think very few people should own these snakes, and for good reason. This is not intended to offend any large snake owners, but these animals require extreme respect and a handler with exstensive knowledge that few people possess.

Robin

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Point well taken. I probably won't get something as big as a retic or burm. I'm just too small of a person to ever handle a snake like that, five other people or not. Nice pictures though. I probably won't ever get anything over 10ft unless I have hands on experience for a while beforehand. Smaller snakes you can work with to get used to but I think there is no time to get used to a large snake. And its a risk I don't want to take just yet. I want to be well informed and experienced before ever bringing a large snake like that into my life.

----------


## Dr_Gonz0

> Point well taken. I probably won't get something as big as a retic or burm. I'm just too small of a person to ever handle a snake like that, five other people or not. Nice pictures though. I probably won't ever get anything over 10ft unless I have hands on experience for a while beforehand. Smaller snakes you can work with to get used to but I think there is no time to get used to a large snake. And its a risk I don't want to take just yet. I want to be well informed and experienced before ever bringing a large snake like that into my life.


 Very sound thinking. We got a big female boa, and that is the perfect snake if you are looking for something bigger but not overwhelming in my opinion. They get no where near as big as a burm, and have a much gentler demeanor than a retic, though i have seen a few pissed-off boas in my day. Even with my female boa, though she has never hissed or striked at me, i am always aware of her body langauge and only pull her out when my GF is also home. A 6 foot boa can still kill you if get in trouble and have a coil or 2 around your neck and have no one there to help you out. 

Robin

----------


## Jay_Bunny

We have no plans on getting any more snakes until we get an apartment. We were thinking about a red-tail boa. I had a juvie when I was little but we had to move and find a new home for her, so I never got to experience her as a larger snake. What about olive pythons. I think that is what they are called. Anyone know about the temperment of these?

----------


## Dr_Gonz0

> We have no plans on getting any more snakes until we get an apartment. We were thinking about a red-tail boa. I had a juvie when I was little but we had to move and find a new home for her, so I never got to experience her as a larger snake. What about olive pythons. I think that is what they are called. Anyone know about the temperment of these?



 Papuans are generally larger than Boas, though i am not sure about their tempermant, as i know very few people that own them. They are definitley gorgeous snakes though. 

Robin

----------


## Hardwikk

> Um.... did you see the youtube video of 4 guys trying to get an anaconda's mouth off of one guy.  Here it is if not:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P5S217F0cw
> 
> I know a green anaconda is a lot larger than a Burmese, but still, you get the idea.
> 
> No offense to YOU, but I wouldn't trust two professional body guards to get a mad Burm off of me.  So your comment about your "female fiancee" is equally true in reverse.  The same goes for the other poster who comments on his girlfriend's ability to help him.  The only thing that might help anyway is a bottle of alcohol to get the giant to release.  So alcohol can be good afterall!  
> 
> But I still think that an experienced handler who has a love for Burms should go for it.  I wish I had the space/courage/money to do it myself.
> 
> ...


 At least in that video the guy didn't yell #@%&$! like someone else we know who got bitten by a retic not too long ago... Anyway, I think you should start with something smaller than a burm, like a Constrictor (4-12 feet in length. Maximum length ever attained is 14.5 feet). I read that they are pretty docile and aren't that hard to find in the pet trade.

----------


## CeraDigital

My recommendation is to buy what you want most, concentrate on it, and work towards your goal. You keep other species, there for you have atleast basic knowledge of Boid husbandry. Keeping a B. c. i. will, in no way, teach you about keeping a Burmese, or other giants. No matter it be safety, husbandry, or anything of the like (yes, this is coming from first hand experience). Go with a male Burm if your that concerned on size. Male's generally stay around a 12-14' maximum, with a 10-13' average.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I'm really starting to lean towards the olive pythons. I'm going to begin researching those and once we have the space, if I think I can handle it, I'm going to get one. I've just fallen in love with them.

Thanks everyone for your input. Its nice to see honest opinions on big snakes instead of "oh they are easy, just a bit bigger than your average snake"

----------


## 8b8ll

> I'm really starting to lean towards the olive pythons. I'm going to begin researching those and once we have the space, if I think I can handle it, I'm going to get one. I've just fallen in love with them.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input. Its nice to see honest opinions on big snakes instead of "oh they are easy, just a bit bigger than your average snake"


Good call!

Olives ROCK! 

Talk to Mpenn I know he has one.

Looks into scrubs as well.


Mike

----------


## bearhart

Olives are beautiful but...

http://www.dampier.wa.edu.au/Room13/olivepythons.htm

3 to 4 meters with a max of 6.5.

That is a big snake!

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I was told the Liasis olivaceaus olivaceaus only gets up to 10-12 feet in length. Information was provided by Blake_Herman. I still have some research to do and I've been invited to have some hands on experience with some big snakes by someone here on the forum.  :Very Happy:  Now we just have to figure out a weekend to go up there.  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

